# Good first scorpion?



## JadeWilliamson (Sep 4, 2011)

Before I get persecuted, I did use the search feature and found nothing.  I'm sure there are guides on Google, but I want to hear from the people with experience.

I've had about a dozen tarantula spp. and am thinking about possibly getting a scorp.  I'm looking for something that gets pretty big that isn't a pet hole.  "Pretty" isn't a huge factor here; all scorpions look pretty cool in my eyes (for now).  It will HAVE to be something handleable.  Every tarantula I have gets held at least once a week, and the scorp will probably be held equally frequently.
I've kept a C. gracilis that I caught myself.  I had it for about two weeks then released.  I kept it like a tarantula: humidity up, heat up, nice hidey hole, roaches for dinner, and a water dish.

Let the suggestions roll!


One that I've read about is Hadrurus arizonesis.  They get big and they're pretty cool looking!  How handleable are these?


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 4, 2011)

Not very. They're sting is painful but harmless. They tend to be very defensive however and will sting if given the chance. I recommend an emperor scorpion although these tend to be pet holes.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Sep 4, 2011)

BobGrill said:


> Not very. They're sting is painful but harmless. They tend to be very defensive however and will sting if given the chance. I recommend an emperor scorpion although these tend to be pet holes.


How about a Heterometrus sp? Or Hadogenes troglodytes?  I can talk tarantulas all day, but these scorp names are all Greek to me (pun intended).  I'm copying and pasting the nomenclatures.  Specifically, how big do each of these get?  Quick Google searches have led me to believe they're highly handleable.  Is either one of these a pet hole?


----------



## deathkorps (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?163323-good-beginners-scorpion


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Sep 4, 2011)

deathkorps said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?163323-good-beginners-scorpion


Yeah I saw it at the bottom of my page AFTER I posted this thread.  I read it; all it says is P imperator over and over and over.  If P imperator is the best overall for what I'm looking for, so be it.  I'd really prefer one I don't have to bother to get to hold.  Not even my H turcicus (gecko) is nice when I disturb him from his slumber.  Are any scorps good for display AND handling, and a good size?

I'd say by now, having kept from geckos to C gracilis to Poecilotheria spp successfully, I'm ready for something that may be hard to keep.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe an asian forest scorpion? They're somehat docile and are pretty active from what I hear. They resemble emperor scorpions in almost every way, except they're a bit fiestier and more prone to stinging.


----------



## Jarvis (Sep 4, 2011)

JadeWilliamson said:


> How about a Heterometrus sp? Or Hadogenes troglodytes?  I can talk tarantulas all day, but these scorp names are all Greek to me (pun intended).  I'm copying and pasting the nomenclatures.  Specifically, how big do each of these get?  Quick Google searches have led me to believe they're highly handleable.  Is either one of these a pet hole?


Both are good for first scorps, I find that Heterometrus sp. will mover around alot more at night, however both hadogenes sp. available will set out in the open more often. Both can get quite big (between 5-8 inches) and are ok to be hanldled and have very mild stings, Heterormetrus does hurt more depending on sp. Both will end up spending most the time in there burrow and will come out at night, but aren't considered as much to be pet holes as P. Imperators. Hope this helps and you can't go wrong either way


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 4, 2011)

H trogdolytes are slow growers so if u want a faster growing scorp u should get the P imp or the Hetermetrus sp. For me, my very first was a Heterometrus Longimanus, very nice little guy, voracious appetite, fun to watch at night. Handled him before with no problems, however, getting him off my arm was abit of a challenge. Either way, as long as u are experienced, and respectful to them, any kind would be great, but if u are not experienced with dangerous animals, stick to the milder venom of level 1 - 3 i say. I would recommend u a heterometrus sp. Experienced or not, these guys are very fun to take care of


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!  I've got a few more tarantulas to cross off my list but I'll definitely be joining the scorpion game in the near future.


----------



## ScorpDude (Sep 16, 2011)

Both emperor scorpions and desert hairies make good beginner species, heres a care sheet for each of them 

www.reptileexpert.org/emperor-scorpion-care/
www.reptileexpert.org/desert-hairy-scorpion-care


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 16, 2011)

most bark scorpions are pretty active, dono bout handling them though they tend to have a nasty sting

babycurus jacksoni (rusty thick tail) is a good one, they are normally hanging around as they do not tend to burrow.

AZ bark scorpions are cool, get a few of them they are always active, i dont recommend handling them though


----------



## lancej (Sep 16, 2011)

If handling wasn't a requirement, I'd recommend C. gracilis.  Their variability, their communal nature, they are active, they are hardy, and they are the largest bark scorpion found in the U.S.(and can get to be the longest scorpion found in the U.S.- Hadrurus are bulkier, but not quite as long).  They are very calm for bark scorpions, but they can be quick, and they DO NOT like to be restrained(my favorite male reminded me of this last Saturday night!).  I have had them walk on my hand, and even gently prodded them to get them to move in one direction or other without them getting defensive.  I still would not recommend them for handling though.  When they do sting, it HURTS!  Hadrurus is a close second.  Again, no handling(this species is very quick to get defensive), but they are always doing something that's entertaining to watch.  They kind of remind me of badgers!  Always digging new holes, looking for food, or showing you that they mean business when it comes to defending their homes.  The only species I recommend to hold is P. imperator.  They can be pet holes, but when they are active, they can be quite entertaining.


----------



## JODECS (Sep 16, 2011)

An emperor scorp would be perfect...


----------

